# Changement de NRA : services Apple inaccessibles



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le bonheur de bénéficier d'un nouvel NRA près de chez moi (tout le village est en passe d'y être raccordé si ce n'est pas déjà fait). Je suis ainsi passé de 2, 5 MO à près de 15MO. 

Par contre tout ce qui concerne Apple déconne : iTunes Store, l'App Store, iCloud. 
Parfois je n'ai même plus rien.


----------



## daffyb (7 Mars 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu le bonheur de bénéficier d'un nouvel NRA près de chez moi (tout le village est en passe d'y être raccordé si ce n'est pas déjà fait). Je suis ainsi passé de 2, 5 MO à près de 15MO.
> 
> ...


qu'as- tu quand tu fais un traceroute dans le terminal de

```
traceroute www.apple.com
```
à comparer avec un

```
traceroute www.google.com
```


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2018)

Probablement un problème de DNS. 
Il faudrait essayer de mettre par exemple le dns de Google 8.8.8.8


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2018)

Ça je ne sais pas faire. 
Le traceroute je le ferai quand j’aurais accès au Mac. 
 Ça viendrait du NRA ? Je peux espérer que ça se règle ?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2018)

Que faut-il relever dans le Traceroute?
J'ai 4 lignes pour Apple contre 10 pour Google. Ensuite je ne sais pas trop quoi faire des remontées.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2018)

Pour mon info, c'est quoi un NRA (à part le lobby pro-armes américain)?

Pour le traceroute, il faut juste vérifier qu'il trouve le chemin pour accéder au site d'Apple sans signaler d'erreur...


L'hypothèse DNS, tu l'as testée?


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Mars 2018)

http://www.ariase.com/fr/guides/nra-noeud-raccordement.html


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Que faut-il relever dans le Traceroute?
> J'ai 4 lignes pour Apple contre 10 pour Google. Ensuite je ne sais pas trop quoi faire des remontées.


Je pense que @daffyb s'attend à ce que tu reportes ici les 4 et 10 lignes dont tu parles.

Pour le DNS, c'est dans la partie réseau des Préférences Systèmes que ça se passe.
Tu ouvres lesdites Préférences, puis la partie Réseau. Là tu choisis ta connexion dans la partie gauche (en général, il n'y en a qu'une active et elle est tout en haut de la liste). Quelques informations s'affichent dans la partie droite.
Là, tu cliques sur le bouton des propriétés "avancées". Une fenêtre s'ouvre qui contient une section DNS.
C'est là que tu peux renseigner le DNS de ton choix.

Normalement, on n'a pas besoin de le faire mais il arrive que le DNS par défaut, celui incorporé à la *box de ton fournisseur d'accès, ne soit pas en forme. Pour faire un test, ceux de Google sont pratiques (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4) mais il y en a d'autres (voir ici une liste assez fournie) : il faut toujours avoir à l'esprit que Google _is pure evil_.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2018)

L'hypothèse d'un problème de DNS devrait se traduire par un problème de traceroute avec une requête traceroute vers www.apple.com qui n'aboutit pas. 

Si le traceroute ne renvoie pas d'erreur, alors les DNS sont bons.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> L'hypothèse d'un problème de DNS devrait se traduire par un problème de traceroute avec une requête traceroute vers www.apple.com qui n'aboutit pas.
> 
> Si le traceroute ne renvoie pas d'erreur, alors les DNS sont bons.


Il y a bon et bon. Parfois le DNS par défaut fait mal son boulot, par exemple en ne conservant pas suffisament de cache ou, pire, il a un cache corrompu. Dans le premier cas, on perd du temps avec des relais de requêtes, d'où une plus grande latence et des performances médiocres. Dans le second, on a des erreurs incongrues (ici c'est bon, là, ça part n'importe où).
Au moins en prenant les DNS officiels, on a une latence initiale un peu supérieure mais les requêtes ont presque systématiquement une réponse correcte et sans nécessité de relais.

Par ailleurs, les DNS peuvent être bons et le traceroute catastrophique parce qu'il y a des erreurs de routage (passerelle mal configurée quelque part).

On peut donc avoir un bon traceroute avec un DNS qui bagote et un mauvais traceroute avec un DNS tout frétillant. Les joies du réseau.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2018)

Je me suis déconnecté reconnecter sur l'iphone pour iTunes.
Je devrais peut-être faire pareil sur le Mac. Mais je n'arrive pas à accéder au compte sur L'App Store.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2018)

Tu ne réponds jamais aux questions posées?
Comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide?

On se sait toujours pas ce qu'ont retourné les trace route
On se sait pas non plus si tu as essayé de changer de DNS

Au lieu de répondre, tu reviens avec d'autres questions ☹️


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2018)

Je veux bien répondre, mais je ne comprends rien, comme je l'ai dit. J'ai répondu, sur ce que je parviens à comprendre.
Je suis désolé de ne rien piger aux chiffres que ça me renvoie. C'est grave ? 
C'est marrant, vous me faites penser aux gars qui ne comprennent pas que tout le monde ne bricole pas. 
Je m'y connais un peu en informatique, mais je fais un véritable blocage sur tout ce qui concerne les réseaux.

Sinon, effectivement ça a l'air d'aboutir en passant par www.apple.com, donc j'en conclus que ça ne coince pas à ce niveau. C'est la seule chose que je comprends.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2018)

Je ne sais pas si tu es docteur en médecine, mais quand mon médecin me demande de faire une radio, je lui rapporte le cliché, je ne cherche pas à l'interpréter moi-même. 

Dans le cas présent, il suffirait que tu fasses un copier/coller ou une copie écran de ce que tu obtiens dans le Terminal...


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2018)

Je ne suis docteur en rien (ça a failli, mais c'est pas la question). Par contre, toi tu ne connais pas _Doctor Who._
Je ne suis peut-être pas docteur en informatique, mais quelque chose me dit que ce que me sort le traceroute, je n'ai pas forcément intérêt à le sortir en intégralité sur le Net.
Du coup j'attendais que vous me disiez ce que je devais en faire et ce que je pouvais coller, et il m'avait semblé que tant qu'il n'y avait pas de grosses incohérences, ça allait.
C'est bon, on va peut-être en rester là, de toute manière.
Je susi crevé, et j'entrave encore moins qu'il y a deux jours.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

Ben, voilà j'ai un truc à coller. 

```
traceroute: unknown host www.apple.com
```


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

Google fonctionne par contre


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2018)

Il y a donc bien un problème avec les DNS (_Domain Name Server_).
Au cas où, je rappelle qu'un DNS sert à retrouver l'adresse numérique d'un serveur à partir de son nom. De fait on donne un nom aux serveurs parce que c'est plus simple pour les humains de s'en souvenir (www.apple.com) alors que les services et applications de nos ordinateurs utilisent les adresses numériques (23.217.251.65).

Lorsque ton Mac se connecte à un réseau il obtient une adresse numérique et l'adresse d'un DNS qui devient le DNS par défaut. Ce serveur sera ensuite interrogé par les applications pour retrouver les adresses numériques.
Pas de chance pour toi, le serveur DNS obtenu ne fait pas le boulot correctement. Il faudrait donc en prendre un autre (au moins momentanément) ou le réparer.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

J’ai ça un coup, puis de nouveau un fonctionnement normal. Je pense qu’ils cafouillent pendant la transition des lignes.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

Le « au cas où » n’est pas de trop. J’avoue ne pas tout comprendre sur le boulot de mon DNS (c’est le mien qui merderait si j’ai bien compris).


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2018)

Alors, apparemment Free aurait des problèmes de DNS (mais pour nous ça a commencé avec l'installation). 
Il semblerait qu'on peut changer de DNS, mais au niveau de sécurité, qu'est-ce que ça donnerait d'utiliser ceux de Google ou je ne sais qui.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2018)

Pas de problème de sécurité particulier (même si chaque DNS utilisant un logiciel, ce logiciel peut bien sûr avoir des failles...) Plutôt un problème de confidentialité.
Au post #8 je donne un lien vers une liste de DNS publics que tu peux utiliser en attendant que Free répare son bazar.
Dans cette liste, pour chaque opérateur renseigné, on donne généralement un DNS primaire et un secondaire et c'est plutôt une bonne idée d'ajouter l'un comme l'autre dans sa configuration au cas où le primaire aurait un souci.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2018)

D'accord.
Pour la confidentialité, c'est moyennement rassurant tout de même. 
Je me suis posé une question néanmoins. En faisant des recherches il apparaîtrait que l'antipub Free serait un "bricolage" des DNS. Or, non seulement il est activé mais je suis dans l'impossibilité de le désactiver.
Ca ne serait pas de ce côté-là que ça déconne ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2018)

Fait un test en désactivant le bloqueur de publicité.
Cela dit tu peux quand même passer outre en changeant le DNS par défaut sur ton Mac, ce qui évitera d'utiliser celui de la FreeBox.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2018)

Justement, malheureusement, je ne peux pas. J'ai à chaque fois un message disant que le ports demandés ne sont pas disponibles et la case reste cochée.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2018)

Donc il ne te reste qu'à éditer la configuration de ton Mac (Préférences Systèmes / Réseau / => Avancé et onglet DNS).


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2018)

Ce n'est pas dans la FreeBox qu'il faut éditer ça ?
Je suis en train d'éditer par petite touche.
Là j'ai juste ajouté le DNS secondaire de Free à la main dans la configuration Freebox.
On dirait que ça refonctionne sur l'iPhone et sur le Mac (à confirmer, de temps à autre, ça repart puis ça redéconne).


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2018)

Tu peux modifier la FreeBox. Mais tu peux _aussi_ modifier le Mac.
L'impact des modifications n'est pas le même suivant les endroits.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2018)

C'est-à-dire ? 
Depuis le Mac ce serait plus sûr ? (on a deux iPhone et un Mac qui fonctionne à la maison, et ma blonde hurle dès que je veux modifier quelque chose dans son téléphone).


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2018)

Bon ! Le système a l'air de fonctionner, mais j'ai parfois des "connexion au store impossible" par exemple, puis, une ou deux secondes après, ça se connecte. Il semble que le 1er DNS ne fonctionne pas et qu'il passe sur le DNS de secours.


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2018)

Le fonctionnement est généralement le suivant :

a) la connexion :

quand on se connecte au boîtier de son fournisseur d'accès, on obtient une adresse IP, nécessaire pour être connu sur le réseau local, et le DNS auxquel se connecter ;
le DNS en question est habituellement le boîtier lui-même.
b) l'appel au DNS :
lorsque, sur un appareil connecté au boîtier, on veut interroger un serveur (p.ex. suskeenwiske.ophetwww.net), une requête est envoyée au DNS par défaut (celui du boîtier) :

soit il a déjà répondu à cette demande dans les _n_ minutes qui précèdent et il a conservé le résultat en cache donc il le renvoie ;

soit il ne connaît pas le résultat et il relaye la requête aux DNS renseignés dans sa configuration ; quand il a la réponse (46.30.213.26), il la retourne au demandeur et la garde en cache quelque temps.
c) contournement en cas de pépin :
si les résultats renvoyés sont aléatoires, voire erronés, les erreurs peuvent se produire à plusieurs endroits :

les serveurs renseignés dans la configuration du boîtier : on peut les modifier et voir si ça fonctionne mieux ;

le boîtier lui-même :
si le boîtier merdoie, on peut le redémarrer (après tout il fonctionne en 24/24 et a bien le droit d'avoir des bugs) et voir ce que ça donne ;
si ce n'est pas mieux, il faut alors _éviter_ de l'utiliser ; dans ce cas celà signifie qu'il faut éditer la configuration de chaque appareil connecté pour forcer le DNS à utiliser ; c'est possible dans macOS (Préférences Systèmes) comme dans iOS (dans les Préférences / Wifi / appuyer sur le (i) du réseau en cours)

l'appareil connecté : si un seul des appareils connectés, ou une seule typologie (les iPhone vont bien mais pas le Mac, ou inversement), c'est sans doute que le dysfonctionnement est sur cet appareil ; on peut faire comme ci-dessus et changer le DNS par défaut, au cas où il s'agisse d'une incompatibilité entre appareils ; on peut vider les caches, installer un DNS sur le Mac etc. bref c'est un peu plus casse-pied...
(sur un de mes Macs, j'en suis venu à installer un relais de DNS (dnsmasq), histoire de retrouver un mode de fonctionnement qui me convienne, après le passage à Mavericks)
Dans ton cas :

si ça touche tous les appareils (iPhone x 2 et Mac), il s'agit sans doute du DNS de Free, renseigné par défaut dans le boîtier, qui bagote : auquel cas le changer sur le boîtier devrait améliorer le comportement pour tous ;
cela dit, je commencerais par faire un test sur un des appareils (le Mac) pour vérifier qu'avec le nouveau DNS, ça marche _effectivement_ mieux ;
si, après le test, en modifiant le boîtier, ce n'est pas mieux, alors il est possible que ce soit le relais intégré au boîtier qui débloque ou la fonction "anti-pub" que tu mentionnais ; dans ce cas, la solution sera de configurer chaque appareil individuellement pour être tranquille.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2018)

Merci pour les précisions. 
Je vais faire des tests. 
Apparemment le fait d'avoir rentré à la main le 2e DNS ne résout pas tous les problèmes (même si ça a arrangé la situation). Je vais donc tenter dans un premier temps de changer les DNS sur le Mac (en allant dans les réglages je remarque que j'ai 2 DNS : celui de ma boîte et le second DNS free que j'ai entré dans ma boîte. Par contre, c'est étrange : j'aurais juré avoir changé le 1er DNS pour le DNS de Free aussi.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2018)

J'ai rentré d'abord le DNS Free sur mes appareils. Comme ça fonctionnait mieux (mais avec un ralentissement général de débit pour mon MBP qui donnait des scores suspects sur le SpeedTest de MacG), j'ai modifié les DNS de la boîte et j'ai réinitialisé les réglages DNS du Mac et de l'iPhone. 
Tout semble rentré dans l'ordre pour l'iPhone et le Mac (qui a retrouvé au passage son débit).
Pendant ce temps-là, ma blonde se foutait de tout ça et, à mon avis, elle va avoir une grosse fournée de mise à jour qui vont apparaître dans son iPhone.
Ca vous paraît correct?
Pour ce qui est des problèmes de confidentialité, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait.

Parallèlement, je vais signaler mes soucis à Free qui apparemment n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai avec les problèmes de DNS (mais avant le changement de NRA je n'avais jamais eu aucun souci, juste un débit au ras des pâquerettes, mais ça c'était les 4 bornes et quelques qui nous séparaient du NRA).

On doit choisir entre bas débit et problèmes de DNS, chez Free?


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2018)

Du moment que tout fonctionne comme espéré, c'est bon.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2018)

J'ai l'air de pouvoir profiter partout de mon beau nouveau débit tout neuf. 

Mais c'est pour ça que je déteste les histoires de réseau : on y va au final toujours à l'aveugle et je déteste ça.
Toujours peur d'avoir ouvert une brèche du genre : allez-y les gars, c'est gang bang aujourd'hui !


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2018)

Par contre, je dois régulièrement redémarrer le FreePlayer, sinon je n'ai plus aucun chaîne ni rien de connecté à Internet sur la télévision.


----------



## cedric78 (4 Avril 2018)

Idem chez moi connexion Free ADSL.
Depuis quelques jours accès impossible à l'app store.
traceroute: unknown host www.apple.com


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2018)

Donc tu peux essayer la même manipulation.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2018)

Par contre je viens de realiser que ça m’a dégagé la gestion de ma caméra de surveillance.
Et ça ne marche ni en émission ni en réception. Je n’ai pas accès en local par ma box et pas non plus en externe.


----------

